# Carver - kein Schaltauge erhältlich



## sigggi (23. Dezember 2017)

Hab mir vor zwei Wochen ein neues Carver_Strict_800_CPS im Laden gekauft.
Bei einem Neurad kaufe ich immer gleich zwei Schataugen dazu. Hatten sie aber nicht.
Na ja egal, kann man ja bestellen.
Leider gibt es die Schaltaugen für diesen Rahmen nirgendwo.
Also habe ich mich an den Carcer Service gewandt.
Die Antworten waren unterirdisch.

-wir verkaufen keine Ersatzteile
-Schaltaugen gibt es bei den Händlern
-u.s.w..

Auf jeden Fall, geholfen wurde mir nicht.
Ich weiss bis jetzt nicht wo ich ein Ersatzschaltauge herbekomme.
Irgendwie bereue ich mir dieses Rad gekauft zu haben.


----------



## PORTEX77 (24. Dezember 2017)

Ja,  und jetzt? Wenn Carver doch auf den Händler verweist, was sagt der dazu? 
Ist es vielleicht ein Standardschaltauge, was universell passen könnte?
Gibts ein Bild von dem Teil?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (24. Dezember 2017)

Mach Dir mal den Spaß und gugel mal das erwähnte Fahfahd 
Was da als Schaltauge zum Vorschein kommt, da kannst nur noch:

"Jede/s Konstruktionsprogrammbedienungsarschlöchin/-loch daß nochmal in irgendeiner Form ein neues Schaltauge "erfindet" gehört an die Wand gestellt.
Dann: Bekleidung runter und solange die Geschlechtsteilbehaarung *einzeln* mit einer Pinzette rausreißen bis sie/er lacht. Wenn sie/er lacht, dann weil sie/er lacht!"
</ironiemodus>


----------



## sigggi (24. Dezember 2017)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Ja,  und jetzt? Wenn Carver doch auf den Händler verweist, was sagt der dazu?
> Ist es vielleicht ein Standardschaltauge, was universell passen könnte?
> Gibts ein Bild von dem Teil?


Ja und jetzt hab ich kein Ersatzschaltauge.
Fahrrad XXL hat auch keins in seinem Onlineshop und Fahrrad XXL in Sankt Augustin hat auch kein Schaltauge im Laden (dort habe ich das Rad gekauft).
Der Service von Carver hilft mir nicht.
Auch sonst in der Onlinewelt ist dieses Schaltauge nicht aufzutreiben.

Carcer Strict Schaltauge 01
Carcer Strict Schaltauge 02
Carcer Strict Schaltauge 03


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (24. Dezember 2017)

Ich habe mal vom Thread wegen des "letzten Kännchenfahrrades" hierher verlinkt 

Vielleicht wird der Flashmob es richten ...


----------



## TobiTheDuck (24. Dezember 2017)

Naja, Flashmob gab´s nicht und wird´s nicht geben (obwohl, Carver ist in Frankfurt, könnt ma ja mal vorbeiradeln...).

Ist Carver nicht direkt mit den FahradXXL-Läden verknüpft, Eigenmarke oder so? Dann könnte es das Schaltauge wohl auch nur dort geben. Ich würde nochmal hin, und verlangen dass das Ersatzteil bestellt und verkauft wird, nett aber bestimmt.

Oder jemand hier weiß, ob der Rahmen mit denen von anderen Herstellern identisch ist, dann könnte man auch auf diese zurückgreifen.

Ach so, 100 Tage Rückgaberecht bei Carver: Wenn es tatsächlich kein Schaltauge geben sollte, würde ich es zurückgeben und aufgrund der nicht vorhandenen Ersatzteilversorgung darauf bestehen, dass der volle Kaufpreis zurückerstattet wird (kein Abzug weil es bereits benutzt wurde).


----------



## RFS_134 (24. Dezember 2017)

Wenn man das tatsächlich nicht erwerben kann, wäre das ziemlich Assi von Carver.. wie dir schon empfohlen wurde, gibst das Fahrrad am besten zurück.


----------



## PORTEX77 (24. Dezember 2017)

sigggi schrieb:


> Ja und jetzt hab ich kein Ersatzschaltauge.
> Fahrrad XXL hat auch keins in seinem Onlineshop und Fahrrad XXL in Sankt Augustin hat auch kein Schaltauge im Laden (dort habe ich das Rad gekauft).
> Der Service von Carver hilft mir nicht.
> Auch sonst in der Onlinewelt ist dieses Schaltauge nicht aufzutreiben.
> ...



Ruf doch mal in Koblenz bei Fahrrad xxl an
0261/915050
Die sind eigentlich ganz ok, wenn du gar nicht weiterkommst, kann ich evtl. meinen Bekannten mal nerven, der schraubt da in der Werkstatt


----------



## Hammer-Ali (24. Dezember 2017)

Der Hersteller hat für die übliche Gebrauchszeit, beim Mountainbike wohl zumindest 6 Jahre, aus Treu und Glauben die Pflicht zur lückenlosen Ersatzteilversorgung. Notfalls müssen die halt das passende Schaltauge herstellen. Kommt Carver dem nicht nach  könnte dies ein Rücktrittsrecht auslösen.


----------



## xyzHero (26. Dezember 2017)

Dein Händler hat doch mit Sicherheit noch ein anderes Bike herumstehen. 
Dann soll er da das Schaltungen abbauen und dir verkaufen. Kann nicht dein Problem sein. 

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## sigggi (26. Dezember 2017)

Hallo Forum - Danke für die Vorschläge

Ich werde diese Woche noch mal zum Händler fahren und versuchen ein Schaltauge zu bestellen.
Ein Schaltauge abschrauben ist eine gute Idee, werde ich auch vorschlagen.
Sollte alles nicht gehen nehme ich den Vorschlag von @PORTEX77 an und rufe in Koblenz mal an.
Ansonsten hole ich die Feile vor und mache mir ein Schaltauge selber.
Ich werde berichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PORTEX77 (26. Dezember 2017)

Moin,mach das
Ich war eigentlich auch immer ein Fan von Ersatzschaltaugen, hab ich mir auch immer zum neuen Bike mitbesorgt,aber nach meinem vierten Bike ist mir aufgefallen,  dass ich den Ersatz noch nie gebraucht habe jetzt pfeiff ich erstmal drauf.


----------



## Epic-Treter (26. Dezember 2017)

Schau mal am Bike, ob an dem Schaltauge eine Nummer zu finden ist. (eingeschlagen oder eingraviert) Mit dieser Nummer suchst Du dann bei Schaltauge.de oder ähnlichen Händlern . Alternativ suchst Du dort mit "Carver"


----------



## sigggi (26. Dezember 2017)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Bike ist mir aufgefallen,  dass ich den Ersatz noch nie gebraucht habe jetzt pfeiff ich erstmal drauf.


Na ja, ich würde mich schon ärgern wenn ich eine Tour wegen so einem Minimalteil abbrechen müsste.
Ich habe immer zwei Ersatzschaltaugen dabei.


----------



## Dämon__ (26. Dezember 2017)

http://www.schaltauge.de/?gclid=EAIaIQobChMIvLHd57in2AIVFY0bCh3EsguKEAAYASAAEgJz7_D_BwE

Hier schon versucht?


----------



## sigggi (26. Dezember 2017)

Epic-Treter schrieb:


> Schau mal am Bike, ob an dem Schaltauge eine Nummer zu finden ist. (eingeschlagen oder eingraviert) Mit dieser Nummer suchst Du dann bei Schaltauge.de oder ähnlichen Händlern . Alternativ suchst Du dort mit "Carver"


Eine Nummer steht nicht auf dem Schaltauge. Es steht auch sonst nicht drauf. Scheint ne Eigenkreation von Carver zu sein.
Schaltauge.de habe ich schon vor ein paar Tagen angeschrieben und denen auch Fotos vom Schaltauge geschickt - mal abwarten.
Unter "Carver" findet man aber auch bei Schaltauge.de nicht das passende Schaltauge.


----------



## sigggi (26. Dezember 2017)

Dämon__ schrieb:


> Hier schon versucht?


Ja - siehe Beitrag oben.
Habe dort unter "Carver" und unter "Direct Mount" gesucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PORTEX77 (26. Dezember 2017)

sigggi schrieb:


> Eine Nummer steht nicht auf dem Schaltauge. Es steht auch sonst nicht drauf. Scheint ne Eigenkreation von Carver zu sein.
> Schaltauge.de habe ich schon vor ein paar Tagen angeschrieben und denen auch Fotos vom Schaltauge geschickt - mal abwarten.
> Unter "Carver" findet man aber auch bei Schaltauge.de nicht das passende Schaltauge.


Is auch ne etwas merkwürdige Konstruktion...


----------



## sigggi (26. Dezember 2017)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Is auch ne etwas merkwürdige Konstruktion...


Vor allem glaube ich bei dieser Konstruktion nicht, dass das Schaltauge hier die Sollbruchstelle ist.
Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass im Ernstfall eventuell zuerst die Schrauben aus dem Rahmen ausreissen.


----------



## PORTEX77 (26. Dezember 2017)

sigggi schrieb:


> Vor allem glaube ich bei dieser Konstruktion nicht, dass das Schaltauge hier die Sollbruchstelle ist.
> Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass im Ernstfall eventuell zuerst die Schrauben aus dem Rahmen ausreissen.


Dann bräuchtest ja nur Ersatzschrauben


----------



## sigggi (26. Dezember 2017)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Dann bräuchtest ja nur Ersatzschrauben


Eher geht dann aber das Gewinde im Rahmen kaputt. Die Stahlschrauben werden das wohl überleben.
Aber egal.
Erst mal brauche ich Ersatzschaltaugen.
Das ist mein Touren MTB und ich will damit wieder längere Touren machen (z.B. wieder die Grenzsteintrophy).
So etwas plant man Urlaub u.s.w.. Wegen einem Schaltauge möchte ich so etwas nicht abbrechen müssen.

Vor allem aber ärgert mich immer noch dieser unsägliche Service von Carver.


> Sehr geehrter Herr XXXX,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage.
> 
> ...





> Sehr geehrter Herr XXXXX,
> 
> wie bereits erwähnt sind die Schaltaugen über unsere Filialen zu beziehen. Sie können auch über unsere Webseite die Verfügbarkeit prüfen.
> 
> ...





> Sehr geehrter Herr XXXXX,
> 
> es gibt mehrere Filialen von uns, in denen Schaltaugen erhältlich sind.
> Ansonsten können wir Ihnen leider nicht weiterhelfen.
> ...


Auf meine nächste Anfrage, mir dann doch diese Filiale zu nennen in der das Schaltauge erhältlich ist, bekam ich dann keine Antwort mehr.


----------



## PORTEX77 (26. Dezember 2017)

(Könntest ja direkt weiche Aluschrauben fahren  die brechen dann auch wie gewünscht)
Ok, für Radreisen, Alpenx o.ä. ist sowas wie ein Ersatzschaltauge schon sinnvoll.
Bist du bei xxl denn mit diesen eMails schonmal vorstellig geworden?Was sagen die zu deren Verweisen auf die Filiale? Is ja echt unterirdischer Service, daß sich da keiner zuständig fühlt, jetzt wäre es ja interessant,  mal zu sehen, wie andere xxl-Filialen reagieren, z.b. Koblenz.
Ich würde auf jeden Fall  zu dem Schluß kommen,  daß das das letzte Rad war was deinerseits dort gekauft wurde....


----------



## sigggi (26. Dezember 2017)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> (Könntest ja direkt weiche Aluschrauben fahren  die brechen dann auch wie gewünscht)


Oder sie brechen zu früh.



PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Bist du bei xxl denn mit diesen eMails schonmal vorstellig geworden?Was sagen die zu deren Verweisen auf die Filiale?


Ich fahre die Woche noch mal bei XXL in Sankt Augustin vorbei und werde dort noch mal nach einem Schaltauge fragen.


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (26. Dezember 2017)

Kleiner Denkanstoß:


Heiko_Herbsleb schrieb:


> Halt mal!
> Ein Schaltauge ist eine sogenannte Sollbruchstelle. Ja, sogenannt.
> Das Schaltauge soll den Rahmen davor schützen verformt zu werden.
> Aber allein schon diese Bezeichnung "Sollbruchstelle" ist vollkommen irreführend.
> ...


Genau so scheint das angefragte, aber leider nicht lieferbare, Teil konstruiert zu sein.
Also kein Grund ungelegte Eier ausbrüten zu wollen.

Das teil als Ersatzteil:
Es wird sicher nicht allzu lange dauern bis das Teil lieferbar sein wird.
Blöd wäre wenn eins defektiert und nur deswegen ein Fahrrad ewig nicht nutzbar ist.
Da sind wir wieder bei dem Problem daß diese Anfrage hietr mit dem Kettenstrebenthread von Kännchen vergleichbar macht.

Sowie hier:


Heiko_Herbsleb schrieb:


> ...
> "Jede/s Konstruktionsprogrammbedienungsarschlöchin/-loch daß nochmal in irgendeiner Form ein neues Schaltauge "erfindet" gehört an die Wand gestellt.
> Dann: Bekleidung runter und solange die Geschlechtsteilbehaarung *einzeln* mit einer Pinzette rausreißen bis sie/er lacht. Wenn sie/er lacht, dann weil sie/er lacht!"
> </ironiemodus>


----------



## delphi1507 (26. Dezember 2017)

Heiko_Herbsleb schrieb:


> Kleiner Denkanstoß:
> Genau so scheint das angefragte, aber leider nicht lieferbare, Teil konstruiert zu sein.
> Also kein Grund ungelegte Eier ausbrüten zu wollen.
> 
> ...


Rad einpacken hinfahren, schaltauge bzw. Bestellen selbiges verlangen, an sonsten auf Wandlung des Kaufvertrages bestehen!


----------



## rmaurer (26. Dezember 2017)

Selber schuld. Von so einem Looser Hersteller wie Carver kann man unmöglich erwarten dass die so weit vorraus denken und auch Schaltaugen anbieten. Es sollte aber relativ einfach möglich sein eines selber zu fräsen da nur die 3 Schraublöcher wirklich exakt passen müssen.

Wieso musste es auch ein Carver sein, gabs keine "richtigen" Radmarken im Laden??


----------



## Epic-Treter (26. Dezember 2017)

rmaurer schrieb:


> Selber schuld. Von so einem Looser Hersteller wie Carver kann man unmöglich erwarten dass die so weit vorraus denken und auch Schaltaugen anbieten. Es sollte aber relativ einfach möglich sein eines selber zu fräsen da nur die 3 Schraublöcher wirklich exakt passen müssen.
> 
> Wieso musste es auch ein Carver sein, gabs keine "richtigen" Radmarken im Laden??



Klar, hat ja jeder eine Fräsmaschine im Keller stehen. Meine 5 sind leider gerade mit der Produktion von Großbuchstaben "L" ausgelastet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmaurer (26. Dezember 2017)

Es hat auch nicht jeder eine Waschmaschine im Keller stehen und trotzdem schaffen es die Leute irgendwie ihre Wäsche zu waschen. Ich kaufe auch immer mind. 1 Reserve Schaltauge aber das es das gar nicht gibt hab ich noch nie erlebt


----------



## sigggi (27. Dezember 2017)

rmaurer schrieb:


> Selber schuld. Von so einem Looser Hersteller wie Carver kann man unmöglich erwarten dass die so weit vorraus denken und auch Schaltaugen anbieten. Es sollte aber relativ einfach möglich sein eines selber zu fräsen da nur die 3 Schraublöcher wirklich exakt passen müssen.
> 
> Wieso musste es auch ein Carver sein, gabs keine "richtigen" Radmarken im Laden??


Im Nachhinein sehe ich das ähnlich.
Ist ja nicht nur das Schaltauge was mich an dem Rad stört.
Die haben es sogar hinbekommen, dass man bei dem 18 Zoll Rahmen keine 0,7l Trinkflasche in den Flaschen halter vom Sattelrohr bekommt.
Die Ösen sind unnötig weit oben eingelötet.

Mit dem Schaltauge hast Du recht. Es ist zum Glück einfach aufgebaut weil es keine Ausfräsungen in der Fläche hat. 
Kein grosses Problem das selber herzustellen.


----------



## sigggi (27. Dezember 2017)

So. 
Ich war heute noch mal bei Fahrrad XXL in Sankt Augustin.
Ein junger Verkäufer machte sich die Mühe nahm ein Carver Strict aus dem Regal, ging in das Teilelager um zu vergleichen und kam mit einem Schaltauge wieder.
Warum das nicht bei meinem Fahrradneukauf ging - keine Ahnung.
Auf jeden Fall ist mein Problem damit erst mal gelöst.


----------



## PORTEX77 (27. Dezember 2017)

￼So einfach kann das Leben sein


----------



## zichl (27. Dezember 2017)

rmaurer schrieb:


> Selber schuld. Von so einem Looser Hersteller wie Carver kann man unmöglich erwarten dass die so weit vorraus denken und auch Schaltaugen anbieten. Es sollte aber relativ einfach möglich sein eines selber zu fräsen da nur die 3 Schraublöcher wirklich exakt passen müssen.
> 
> Wieso musste es auch ein Carver sein, gabs keine "richtigen" Radmarken im Laden??


Obacht, nicht dass du hier auch wieder zurück rudern musst, weil du angst bekommst, und carver auf einmal der beste Hersteller der Welt ist.


----------



## PORTEX77 (27. Dezember 2017)

zichl schrieb:


> Obacht, nicht dass du hier auch wieder zurück rudern musst, weil du angst bekommst, und carver auf einmal der beste Hersteller der Welt ist m
> 
> Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk


￼￼
Alle Hersteller mit "C" 
Danke, mir lags auch auf der Zunge, habs dann wegen Weihnachten gelassen


----------



## rmaurer (27. Dezember 2017)

Und was lernen wir daraus:
Das nächste Mal besser gleich ein Canyon nehmen!!


----------



## Epic-Treter (27. Dezember 2017)

Nimm ein Bike, wo eine Rohloff verbaut ist.


----------



## RFS_134 (28. Dezember 2017)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> ￼￼
> Alle Hersteller mit "C"


Cube ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saturno (29. Dezember 2017)

sigggi schrieb:


> So.
> Ich war heute noch mal bei Fahrrad XXL in Sankt Augustin.
> Ein junger Verkäufer machte sich die Mühe nahm ein Carver Strict aus dem Regal, ging in das Teilelager um zu vergleichen und kam mit einem Schaltauge wieder.
> Warum das nicht bei meinem Fahrradneukauf ging - keine Ahnung.
> Auf jeden Fall ist mein Problem damit erst mal gelöst.




ansonsten:

https://www.schaltauge.com/Carver-Schaltaugen


----------



## Hammer-Ali (29. Dezember 2017)

rmaurer schrieb:


> Selber schuld. Von so einem Looser Hersteller wie Carver kann man unmöglich erwarten dass die so weit vorraus denken und auch Schaltaugen anbieten. Es sollte aber relativ einfach möglich sein eines selber zu fräsen da nur die 3 Schraublöcher wirklich exakt passen müssen.
> 
> Wieso musste es auch ein Carver sein, gabs keine "richtigen" Radmarken im Laden??


Wer Loser mit Doppel-O schreibt ist selber einer, hab ich mal gehört


----------



## PORTEX77 (29. Dezember 2017)

saturno schrieb:


> ansonsten:
> 
> https://www.schaltauge.com/Carver-Schaltaugen


So weit waren wir schon.Kein passendes dabei, siehe Thread


----------



## Hammer-Ali (29. Dezember 2017)

rmaurer schrieb:


> Und was lernen wir daraus:
> Das nächste Mal besser gleich ein Canyon nehmen!!


Genau.
Da wird schon geunkt daß ein Schaltauge ausschließlich im Werk zusammen mit dem kompletten Rahmen gewechselt wird. Aus Gründen..


----------



## PORTEX77 (29. Dezember 2017)

Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> Genau.
> Da wird schon geunkt daß ein Schaltauge ausschließlich im Werk zusammen mit dem kompletten Rahmen gewechselt wird. Aus Gründen..


Was heißt hier geunkt? Das Schaltauge ist schließlich an der Kettenstrebe montiert!


----------



## rmaurer (30. Dezember 2017)

Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> Wer Loser mit Doppel-O schreibt ist selber einer, hab ich mal gehört


stimmt. Werde es bei der nächsten Hasstriade wieder richtig schreiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sigggi (30. Dezember 2017)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> So weit waren wir schon.Kein passendes dabei, siehe Thread


Und das, obwohl sie es ja anscheinend vorrätig haben.
Warum sie es nicht auf ihre Internetseite stellen ist mir ein Rätsel.


----------

